# Beautiful block home for sale-Central Florida



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

This is my sister's home in Florida. She used to have horses, goats, chickens and rabbits here. She is recently divorced and their assets divided. She is court ordered to sell the house. It's only about 6 years old.

Bring your livestock" zoned ag. 2 1/2 acres with large beautiful home, fenced with established grass, nice trees and a small open pole barn. 3 big bedrooms, 2 bath (1 is a glamour bath) 2 car attached garage, central heat and a/c, 2215 living area and 3063 under roof, living room, family room, dining area, with breakfast bar, large open kitchen, gas fireplace, and plant shelves throughout the house, large laundry room, front lanai and back porch are brick paved. Nicely landscaped. All on paved road close to shopping and schools. $145.000 OBO


----------



## Tristan (Jan 29, 2009)

What town is it close to and do you know the yearly prop tax on this place.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

It's just outside of the town of Dunnellon, and about 25 minutes outside of Ocala, and about 45 mins to an hour outside of Gainsville. It's in Florida Horse country. I'll find out about her taxes, and I'll let you know.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

My sister currently pays $1,900.00 annually for taxes, however, the place does qualify for an agricultural tax exemption program, but because she doesn't currently have any horses or whatever, she's not enrolled in it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 29, 2009)

has this prop sold yet my brother is interested in it if it is. He will be in the Tampa area in September if it is still available he would like to look at it.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Tristan, this property is still available if your brother would like to see it. I'll pm you with my sister's contact information, and you can pass it on to your brother. Thanks for checking it out!


----------

